# Ricky - Brighton



## three_pretentios (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi I'm Ricky, currently live in Brighton and have recently taken in a pair of black tan does (pics to follow shortly). I got into mice when I was living in Spain and bought a buck who was going to be used for snake food - now I love them!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Ricky.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

hello Ricky :welcomeany


----------



## three_pretentios (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey there, thanks for the welcome messages. I've just posted under another topic for some advice as I think my girls are both pregnant :-s and am a bit worried about them. I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there.....or Hola 

:welcomeany


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hey ricky, welcome to the forum  x


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy Ricky!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, Ricky, welcome!


----------

